# 6 weeks gsd puppy feeding



## dave3003102 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, just got my gsd puppy and i am advised to feed him Royal Canin baby dog milk 3-4 times a day 1 tablespoon in 100 ml of water upto 8 weeks.
Should I start royal canin puppy food now? Is the milk sufficient for his growth to 8 weeks.
Regards Dave.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

6 weeks is very young to be removed from litter, however at 6 weeks he can eat kibble and I would most definitely start him now. 

Young puppies should be feed about 4 times a day. There are lots of good quality dry kibble to choose from and definitely start him on the puppy version, he could move to adult within a few months. 

If you decide to go with Royal Canin, the Maxi Junior is suitable for large breed puppies, I would start with about 3 cups spread out over 4 feeds, increasing to 4 cups by 3 months. 

I used to soak the kibble in water for a about 20 minutes as this helps with digestion and then add a little bit of extras such as goats milk, or dollop of plain yoghurt, or tablespoon or 2 of ground mince or cut up chicken etc.

I haven't used the Royal Canin puppy milk, however goats milk is pretty good.


----------



## dave3003102 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for your valuable advice...

"If you decide to go with Royal Canin, the Maxi Junior is suitable for large breed puppies, I would start with about 3 cups spread out over 4 feeds, increasing to 4 cups by 3 months"

Do you mean 3 cups in a day or 3 cups per feed.
and how many grams is to 1 cup.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

3 cups for the day which is about 280grams (in mass) of dry food, this is based on puppy growing to 40kg as an adult male.

You could weigh out the grams and divide it up per meal, remembering to increase food intake as puppy grows.


----------



## dave3003102 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Rc Maxi starter*

Hello friends, I have just bought Royal Canin Maxi Starter for my puppy but really confused with their feeding guidelines, will any anyone help me to understand the guidelines and how much should I feed him...


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I've looked online at the feeding requirements for this one, and I would go with 'adult target weight of 40kg (88lb) and 6 to 7 weeks, so that requires you to feed 245grams (3 cups) for the whole day - spread out over 3 or 4 feeds.

Then increase to 3 & 3/4 cups from 7 weeks to 8 weeks, then to go Maxi Puppy or Junior and follow their feeding requirements.

They say you should also mix the kibble with warm water at a ratio of 1:2, so if you are going to divide the 245grams up into 4 feeds (say 62grams per feed) then add 62 grams kibble and double water (124 grams of water or in ounces it is 4 ounces of water). Soak the kibble for about 20minutes to a mushy consistency.


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm glad this topic was started. We just brought home our 6 1/2 week old pup yesterday. It wasn't our choice to get him at this young age, but the BYB sent them all home (against my urging) at this age, so we got ours when he was the last one.

I've got the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy right now for him. He just ate his first bit this morning (loved it!). The bag says, which I know is only a loose guide, 1/4 - 1 cup per _day!_ That sounded very low to me, but I was going with 1 cup per day. 

Anyway, glad to find this thread. Sounds like I need to up the feeding! The tip about soaking in water is great.

He was the largest of the litter. I weighed myself last night and then him with me; looks like he's ~13 lb or so right now. We're going to get him to the vet soon for a look-over. He's really playful and follows me all over the house- I love it!


----------



## AJerseyGirlinVA (Jan 24, 2014)

So happy to have found this site! Our pup is 9 weeks, we picked her up this weekend and she is great! 

That said, it has been awhile since I had a large breed puppy and the breeder had recommended feeding her 1 cup of food 2X a day, but she seems sooooo hungry! I'm glad I can increase her food by at least a cup each day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

All I can think while reading this thread is what kind of breeders are allowing these puppies to go home so early!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

GSDav8r said:


> I'm glad this topic was started. We just brought home our 6 1/2 week old pup yesterday. It wasn't our choice to get him at this young age, but the BYB sent them all home (against my urging) at this age, so we got ours when he was the last one.
> 
> I've got the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy right now for him. He just ate his first bit this morning (loved it!). The bag says, which I know is only a loose guide, 1/4 - 1 cup per _day!_ That sounded very low to me, but I was going with 1 cup per day.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have taken one from the BYB then, you're only supporting them further by purchasing one. It encourages them to continue breeding. 

I wanted to try the Wilderness, but I've heard that it really isn't good to be given to puppies. From what I've heard, it has far too much protein for healthy growing. Maybe bring in the bag to your vet and have them let you know. That's probably why the bag suggests so little. I have my puppy on the Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Puppy. His portions are a lot larger and I think it is a little easier on his stomach. Occasionally, to mix it up, I'll get a can of wet BB Wilderness and mix small portions into his kibble. I also give him yogurt, apples, carrots, bananas and blueberries from time to time. Yogurt is especially helpful for digestion. Since mine is so active, I followed the bag and added in two cups. Also, to help with the puppy always hungry tummy, I split it into three servings through out the day.

Since your puppy is so young and vulnerable, you need to be extremely careful of diseases like Parvo.


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Mocha said:


> I wouldn't have taken one from the BYB then, you're only supporting them further by purchasing one. It encourages them to continue breeding.
> 
> I wanted to try the Wilderness, but I've heard that it really isn't good to be given to puppies. From what I've heard, it has far too much protein for healthy growing. Maybe bring in the bag to your vet and have them let you know. That's probably why the bag suggests so little. I have my puppy on the Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Puppy. His portions are a lot larger and I think it is a little easier on his stomach. Occasionally, to mix it up, I'll get a can of wet BB Wilderness and mix small portions into his kibble. I also give him yogurt, apples, carrots, bananas and blueberries from time to time. Yogurt is especially helpful for digestion. Since mine is so active, I followed the bag and added in two cups. Also, to help with the puppy always hungry tummy, I split it into three servings through out the day.
> 
> Since your puppy is so young and vulnerable, you need to be extremely careful of diseases like Parvo.


Thank you, Mocha. Good info!

I've been doing a lot of research on feeding raw, so at some point I'll probably make the switch, but getting some yogurt and some of those fruits and veggies will be on my list for the meantime!

As far as the diseases, yes, we're not taking him anywhere until after he has his second shot. He just stays in the house and goes outside briefly for his business. 

We will not be supporting BYBs in the future.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

GSDav8r said:


> Thank you, Mocha. Good info!
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research on feeding raw, so at some point I'll probably make the switch, but getting some yogurt and some of those fruits and veggies will be on my list for the meantime!
> 
> ...


Just kind in mind that I'm speaking strictly from experience, so if the vet tells you otherwise then by all means listen to them haha.

I keep telling myself I'm going to switch to raw but I keep 1) chickening out and 2) it's not very budget friendly and I'm still in school. Good luck with it when you do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dave3003102 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Cibau puppy large breed*

Has any anyone tried Cibau puppy large breed, his veterinarian has advised to feed this brand as it contains much protein % which is essential for his growth and development.


----------

